# The Portable Hunting Cabin



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

outfishin_ said:


> My brother and I are looking to build one for ourselves ...Deadshort do you have any finished pics? This is way too cool.


Never go to use it yet. Finished to close to the start of season and with work and all never got around to using it this fall. Heck, I never even went deer hunting this year. I'll put it all together this spring and get some pics up.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> I'm going to paint mine to look like a Strip Club!
> This way no matter how lost or how drunk we get, I'll always be able to find it!


 :lol::lol::lol:

Like your setups Dead short and outfitter, would like to see some more finished shots if you got any.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Where and how do you plan to store this?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

My largest panel is 4x8. Right now it's all leaned up against my garage wall.


----------



## outfitter (Mar 25, 2007)

Posted more pics of the cabin in my album. It only takes us less than an hour to put up and take down. We got tired of being cold in the tent so we built the cabin so now we are toasty warm with our nice wood burner. Anyone interested can contact me for more details. We set the cabin up on state property and boy did we get a lot of looks. :lol:


----------



## Joedirt (Dec 3, 2010)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> I'm going to paint mine to look like a Strip Club!
> This way no matter how lost or how drunk we get, I'll always be able to find it!


Good one :lol:

I was thinking it might need a pole in the center for support :evil:


----------

